# BMX kaufen



## Aragon (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich weiß euch werden diese Themen mittlerweile auf die Nerven gehen, aber ich möchte mir nun endlich ein BMX zu legen. Mein Budget sind si 370. Ich habe mich selber schon umgeschaut, und diese Bikes raus gesucht.

1. KHE - Maceto

http://www.khebikes.com/cms/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=685&Itemid=75

2. Eastern Bikes - Night Prowler

http://www.easternbikes.com/products/completes/45

3. Wethepeople - Justice

http://www.wethepeoplebmx.de/index....56:justice&catid=46:expert-series&Itemid=1426

Wobei mir das Wethepeople rein optisch mit den grünen Felgen am besten gefällt.

Danke schon mal für eure Tipps!

MfG


----------



## .SoulRider. (11. Februar 2010)

Servus Aragon.

Bitte teile uns doch mal mit was Du denn für ein Einsatzgebiet bevorzugst.
Dirt oder eher Street / Park

Die Bikes die Du da angegeben hast sind ja schon mal für den Anfang keine schlechte Wahl, da sie allrounder sind. 

Wobei das EASTERN sowie auch das WTP knapp 1kg weniger auf die Waage bringen und somit auch ein wenig besser zu handeln sind.

Ich hätte aber noch zwei andere Bikes die du dir mal ansehen kannst.

SUBROSA Salvador Dirt
http://www.subrosabrand.com/salvador-dirt/

SUBROSA Salvador Street
http://www.subrosabrand.com/salvador-street/

Stereo Bikes - Plug In
http://www.stereobikes.de/?p=41

Greatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aragon (11. Februar 2010)

Möchte mich erstmal an das ganze rantasten, also sowohl etwas Street als auch Dirt fahren.

Die Bikes die du geschickt hast sind auch nicht übel!

Welche Bikes in der Preisklasse gibt es noch?

MfG


----------



## MTB-Bombe (11. Februar 2010)

Heii genau das frage ich mich auch,werd mich für das KHE Thriple Thread AM entscheiden,da ich es 50 Euro billiger bekomm und damit Dirt und Park fahren will.


----------



## Aragon (11. Februar 2010)

Ich find das bei dem Schätzchen die Kurbel vorne ziemlich rieseig ist


----------



## RISE (11. Februar 2010)

Hab mir jetzt nur 3 der Räder mal flüchtig angesehen und irgendwie scheinen alle keinen Cromo Rahmen zu haben (höchstens das Stereo), was dann sowieso schon mal suboptimal ist.


----------



## Drahtacus (11. Februar 2010)

ich würd was gebrauchtes kaufen bevor ich mir kernschrott ins haus karre!

wenn ich schon die plaste pedale und den billo-vorbau bei dem salvador dirt seh krieg ich PLACK! 
den rahmen aus bombigen "hi-ten steel" kriegste meiner meinung nach nich mal knitterfrei übern bürgersteig geschoben!

hügel fahrn mit den haufen? NEVER EVER!


----------



## .SoulRider. (12. Februar 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt nur 3 der Räder mal flüchtig angesehen und irgendwie scheinen alle keinen Cromo Rahmen zu haben (höchstens das Stereo), was dann sowieso schon mal suboptimal ist.



Das Night Prowler hat einen CroMo Rahmen



 

 Rahmen: Downtube CroMo 4130, 20,25 inch TT Oberrohr Gabel: Eastern Bikes 100 Prozent CroMo 
Steuersatz: Internal Headset Vorbau: Eastern Bikes Chocker III Lenker: Eastern Bikes 2pc Bar 8 inch hoch 
Kurbel: Eastern Bikes Crank Heattreated CroMo BB-Set: Eastern Bikes Mid BB 19mm SB Pedalen: Eastern Bikes CFRP Plastik Kettenblatt: New Eastern Bikes Medusa 25T Kette: KMC Z410 
Felgen: Weinmann Hohlkammer hinten Nabe vorne: Eastern Bikes 10mm, 36H Nabe hinten: Eastern Bikes LB Cassette 36H mit 9T 1-Piece Driver Pegs: Eastern Bikes Pegs Bird 2 Stück 
Sattel: Eastern Bikes Pivotal Plastik Sattelstange: Eastern Bikes Pivotal Griffe: Eastern Bikes Fuquay Reifen: Eastern Bikes Fuquay 
Bremsen: Tektro U-Brake hinten mit Rotorsystem Bügelbremse vorne liegt bei Bremsschuhe: Soft Compounds Farben: weiss 
Gewicht 11,66 kg 
Extras: -Nabe hinten Loc On Hubguard kompatibel 

Das KHE ist Hi-Ten sowie die oben gezeigten Subrosa und Stereo.
In der Preisklasse bis 370,00EUR ist es sehr schwer ein Bike mit CroMo Rahmen "NEU" zu bekommen.

@ Drahtacus
Du solltest das ganze nicht gleich so runter machen....
Schau dir doch bitte das Budget von Aragon erst mal an 370,00EUR wenn du da was neues willst dann musst du Abstriche machen.
Außerdem sind Pedale immer relativ da die meines Erachtens eh nur mit verkauft werden damit der Käufer erst mal eine Runde drehen kann. Pedale werden je nach Fahrstiel und Geschmack immer mit das erste sein was ausgetauscht wird, warum sollten dann die Hersteller teure BB gelagerte Pedale an einem Komplett- Bike für ca. 400,00EUR mit verkaufen.
Das selbe gilt eigentlich auch für den Vorbau.

@Aragon
Also entweder ein 2010er Bike für max. 370,00EUR mit gewissen Abstrichen was Gewicht und event. Haltbarkeit (speziell Kunststoff Pedale und billige SB Lager) oder aber eine gebrauchtes / Auslaufmodell was besser aufgebaut ist.
Wobei, wenn du erst am Anfang stehst und Du dich vielleicht nicht so gut mit dem Material auskennen solltest bzw. keinen Kumpel hast der sich damit auskennt. Ist die Gefahr gegeben das Du ein fertiges Bike angedreht bekommst, welches event. Risse im Rahmen / Gabel oder sogar Haarrisse in der Nase hat. Wodurch Du sehr schnell sehr viel Geld investieren kannst, oder noch schlimmer Du dich sehr schwer verletzen kannst.

Greatz
Holger


----------



## Aragon (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

guten Vorbau und gute Pedale bekomme ich gebraucht von nem Kumpel das ist kein Problem. Laut Beschreibung hat das Wethepeople Justice auch nen cromo Rahmen. Ist das Bike für den Preis zu empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-Bombe (12. Februar 2010)

Das hier hilft auch mir , aber wie sieht es mit dem KHE Triple Threat aus , die beiden sind zur Auswahl ,welches ist "besser": http://www.moredirt.co.uk/bikes/2229.jpg das hier,oder das hier http://www.kunstform.org/images/khe-triple-treaded-am-2.jpg . Also eine fachkündische Antwort wäre von Vorteil,da ich kein Schrott kaufen will...


----------



## RISE (12. Februar 2010)

.SoulRider. schrieb:


> Das Night Prowler hat einen CroMo Rahmen



Nö, es hat ein Unterrohr aus Cromo, der Rest ist Hi-Ten. Und für 370 bekommt man ein gutes Rad, nur dann eben gebraucht und vielleicht 2kg schwerer. Wenn man das nicht verkraften kann, muss man sich entweder eine von den anderen Schüsseln gönnen und dann nach und nach alles neu kaufen oder man lässt es ganz bleiben. 
Die Regel "wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal" ist hier mit gewissen Ausnahmen nämlich ganz zutreffend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtacus (12. Februar 2010)

danke...


----------



## RISE (12. Februar 2010)

Plastikpedalen sind im Übrigen auch besser als ihr Ruf. 
Das WTP hat laut Parano auch nur Cromo Unterrohr und Kettenstrebe.


----------



## Aragon (12. Februar 2010)

Du hattest noch von Auslaufmodellen gesprochen die besser ausgestattet sind fÃ¼r den gleichen Preis. Fallen dir da spontan welche zu ein? Mir ist nÃ¤mlich egal wenns ein Ã¤lteres 2009'er Modell ist.

Mein BMX HÃ¤ndler bietet mir grade eine Wethepeople Reason Violet fÃ¼r 370â¬ an, was wÃ¼rdet ihr zu diesem Angebot sagen?

MfG


----------



## .SoulRider. (12. Februar 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> Nö, es hat ein Unterrohr aus Cromo, der Rest ist Hi-Ten. Und für 370 bekommt man ein gutes Rad, nur dann eben gebraucht und vielleicht 2kg schwerer. Wenn man das nicht verkraften kann, muss man sich entweder eine von den anderen Schüsseln gönnen und dann nach und nach alles neu kaufen oder man lässt es ganz bleiben.
> Die Regel "wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal" ist hier mit gewissen Ausnahmen nämlich ganz zutreffend.



Hast recht hab mich schon gewundert was "Downtubes" heißen soll


----------



## Hertener (12. Februar 2010)

> Mein BMX HÃ¤ndler bietet mir grade eine Wethepeople Reason Violet fÃ¼r 370â¬ an, was wÃ¼rdet ihr zu diesem Angebot sagen?


Google sagt: Das gibt's schon ab 299,- Euro.


----------



## Aragon (12. Februar 2010)

Hab ich auch grade gefunden, fühle mich etwas verarscht...naja

So ich hab mal ne Liste gemacht mit den Bikes die meine neuen Erkentnisse mir gebracht haben.

Eastern Bikes - Battery 2009

http://www.jehlebikes.de/eastern-bikes-battery-2009.html 

Wethepeople - Justice

http://www.loco-motion-sports.com/e.../Products/"Wethepeople BMX Justice (schwarz)"

Wethepeople - Reason

http://www.radfachmarkt.de/Fahrraeder/BMX/wethepeople-Reason-ocean-blue-BMX-2009::1722.html

Felt - Chasm

http://www.profirad.de/felt-chasm-dirt-street-2009-matt-schwarz-p-10430.html?language=de - 

Stereo - Wire

Findet ihr das irgendwo um die 370???

Fit - TRL2

Wo findet man das Bike billig?

Fit - TECH1

Wo findet man das Bike billig?

Specialized - Fuse 2 2009

http://s192650200.online.de/shop/article_82132/Specialized-Fuse-II-BMX---Rad-2009.html

Redline Bikes

Wo kann man die in Deutschland bestellen, bzw. in der EU?

------------------------------

Das sind jetzt so meine Favoriten. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei den Fragen helfen! Hab manchmal einfach so meine Probleme wegen der mangelnden BMX Erfahrung.

Danke schon mal!!!

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (12. Februar 2010)

Und manchmal hat man beim Beraten so seine Probleme, wegen der BMX Erfahrung.
Grundsätzlich kann man natürlich immer argumentieren, dass man für mehr Geld auch mehr Bike bekommt. Nun sind die Geschmäcker und auch die Bedürfnisse sehr unterschiedlich. Für den Anfang ist ein Bike in der von Dir bevorzugten Preisklasse durchaus in Erwägung zu ziehen, auch wenn der Rahmen nicht zu 100% aus Cromo ist. Mir persönlich gefällt z.B. das Wethepeople Justice.
Das Eastern hat im vergleich zu dem WTP einen Rotor und ein kürzeres Oberrohr. Das Reason hat auch einen Rotor, aber auch ein längeres Oberrohr, wie das Justice. So kann man sich nun durch alle Bikes "durchhampeln", was aber letztlich eher Deinen Bedürfnissen entspricht, solltest Du schon selbst heraus finden. Ich. für meinen Teil, kann behaupten, dass mein Rad nicht mehr das Rad ist, was ursprünglich mal im Sinn hatte. Eben weil ich es meinen Bedürfnissen angepasst habe. Und das kann man nur, wenn man selber die Erfahrung gemacht hat, was man bevorzugt, und was man ablehnt. Und selbst das kann sich mit der Zeit ändern. 

HTH


----------



## Aragon (12. Februar 2010)

Und welches der geannten Bikes bietet die beste Grundlage zum umändern? 

Die Redline Bikes finde ich ja auch sehr interessant, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wo ich die finden soll.

MfG


----------



## RISE (12. Februar 2010)

Welches das Beste ist, kann man schwer sagen. RÃ¤der eine Preiskategorie sind in den meisten FÃ¤llen recht gleichwertig ausgestattet und haben eben ihre Schwachpunkte. Das eine Rad vielleicht an der Kurbel, das nÃ¤chste bei den Felgen. 
SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich haben alle keine schlechte Grundlage, aber bei einem Hi-Ten Rahmen ist abzusehen, dass er sich bei einer hÃ¤rteren Gangart verziehen wird und man den dann natÃ¼rlich irgendwann ersetzen will/soll/kann. Ist aber eben die Frage, ob es nicht besser ist, vielleicht 50â¬ mehr auszugeben fÃ¼r ein Cromo Rahmen als dann nach einem halben Jahr wieder fÃ¼r 300â¬ einen Rahmen neukaufen zu mÃ¼ssen. Halten *kann* die Geschichte natÃ¼rlich auch, das hÃ¤ngt dann davon ab, wie doll das Rad belastet wird.
Nach meiner Erfahrung fÃ¤ngt man nicht gleich an, sauber zu fahren, sondern lernt erstmal so die groben "Grundprinzipien" der Tricks und wenn man dann 2 Monate lang 180er unterrotiert oder dergleichen, ist die Belastung schon recht hoch.


----------



## Aragon (12. Februar 2010)

Ja mir ist klar das ich nicht gleich ein perfektes Bike fÃ¼r das Geld bekomme, ich denke aber das 370â¬ fÃ¼r den Einstieg ein guter Preis ist, denn ich mÃ¶chte erst einmal heraus finden ob mir das fahren mit einem BMX auf dauer Ã¼berhaupt SpaÃ macht. Aus diesem Grund hoffe ich das eines der Bikes vllt etwas besser ist als die anderen. WÃ¼rde mich freuen wenn ihr mir helft!

MfG


----------



## Hertener (12. Februar 2010)

Wie ich schon schrieb: 





> Und manchmal hat man beim Beraten so seine Probleme, wegen der BMX Erfahrung.


Doll sind'se alle nicht. Aber für den Anfang eben ausreichend. Für einen Fortgeschrittenen unter Umständen schon mangelhaft und für einen Gewohnheitsfahrer ungenügend. Befriedigend wird es ab 100% Cromo-Ausstattung und rundum verbauten Industrielagern. Gut, wenn die Ausstattung dann noch auf die individuellen, fahrtechnischen Bedürfnisse zugeschnitten ist (z.B. Rahmen-Geometrie). Und sehr gut ist es, wenn das Rad dann noch den Alltagsbelastungen standhält und somit das investierte Geld nicht zum Fenster hinaus geschmissen ist. Auch bei den High-End-Parts ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt.

Wie bereits erwähnt: Das WTP Justice wäre nach meinem Geschmack.

*EDIT:*
Man kann natürlich auch erstmal fragen: Größe? Alter? Gewicht?


----------



## Aragon (13. Februar 2010)

Bin 17 Jahre alt, 190cm groß und wiege um die 75 kg.


----------



## RISE (13. Februar 2010)

Da sticht eigentlich kein Rad besonders heraus. Das WTP würde mir wohl am ehesten zusagen. Es ist überwiegend mit Salt - Parts ausgestattet, der Hausmarke von WTP und die Teile sind eigentlich alle nicht schlecht. Sie stechen zwar auch nicht besonders postitiv heraus, aber ein Freund von mir fährt das Thrust und hat bis jetzt nur Reifen, Vorbau und Lenker ersetzt und das auch nur aufgrund von Verschleiß und dem Wunsch nach anderen Teilen.


----------



## Hertener (13. Februar 2010)

@Aragon:
Bei 1,90 würde ich zu einem 21" Oberrohr tendieren. Eventuell auch 20,75". Aber da dürfte in Deiner Preisklasse schwer etwas zu finden sein.
Eventuell kannst Du Dich ja hiermit anfreunden: WETHEPEOPLE 2009 Criysis BMX 369,- inkl. Industrielager.


----------



## qam (13. Februar 2010)

Das hat aber laut Beschreibung 20,5"!


----------



## Aragon (14. Februar 2010)

Ich denke ich entscheide mich jetzt für das We the people Reason


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (14. Februar 2010)

@ qam:
Jepp, aber es hat im Gegensatz zu den anderen Rädern Industrielager und mehr Cromo-Zeug. Und das für einen vergleichbaren Preis.


----------



## alliance-bmx (15. Februar 2010)

ich möchte mal wa zu eurem cromo wahn loswerden:

ich stimme euch ohne weiteres zu, dass cromo besser als hi-ten ist! 
aber ich verkaufe hier (in unserem local shop in bremen) zu ca. 90% kompletträder mit nicht 100% cromo rahmen! und davon werden höchstens 10% im ersten jahr ersetzt weil sie kaputt gegangen sind. das hat drei gründe:
-nicht jeder, der es mit bmx versucht bleibt lange genug am ball um irgendetwas zu zerstören:
-wer dabei bleibt findet oft schnell heraus, dass er einen kürzeren, längeren, leichteren, teureren... rahmen braucht und ersetzt den alten somit schon bevor er die chance hat durch wilde 180° und tailwhip versuche zerstört zu werden. 
-bei einem guten bmx rad der einsteigerklasse wird auch der hi-ten stahl sorgfältig ausgewählt und verarbeitet! so ein rahmen muss nicht unbedingt unstabiler sein als ein sogenannter "high end" cromo rahmen mit sonstwas härtung (siehe z.B. UK revolution).

das alles sind gute gründe am anfang nicht mehr als 400 auszugeben! zumal ein neuer cromo rahmen nicht 300 oder mehr kosten muss! momentan gibt es bei jedem onlineshop ständig günstige auslaufmodelle ab 150! 

wichiger ist beim komplettrad kauf meiner meinung nach, dass alle teile mit den gängigen systemen nachrüstbar sein sollten! negativ in diesem zusammenhang fällt leider immer wieder khe und seine ableger (barcode, x4u ...) auf. ansonsten ist man bei den bereits genannten companys ganz gut aufgehoben! ich persönlich finde, dass wethepeople, eastern und felt das stärkste preis / leistungs verhältnis bieten und würde somit zu einem dieser räder tendieren!

mit 1,90 metern bist du schon sehr groß, aber bei deinem budget wirst du wohl oder übel mit einem 20,5"TT rahmen anfangen müssen! das geht auch, wir haben hier einen 2 m kerl auf einem 2009er crysis rumfahren, und das geht schon seid über einem jahr gut!


----------



## Hertener (15. Februar 2010)

> zu eurem cromo wahn


Oder doch zu meinem?  
Nee, ich bin ja gar nicht so. An meinem ersten Rad war ja auch nicht alles aus Cromo und es hat trotzdem gehalten. Daher gehöre ich i.d.R. auch zu denjenigen, die Einsteigern ein Rad nicht gleich madig machen, sobald da HiTen verbaut ist. Im oben genannten Fall bin ich lediglich der Meinung, dass der TO, wenn er schon auf ein 20,5" Rahmen auf Grund der Preisklasse zurückgreifen möchte, mit dem WTP Crysis besser fährt. Vor allem durch die Industrielager, aber auch aufgrund des vermehrten Einsatzes von Cromo.
Ich habe meinen ersten Rahmen übrigens drei Jahre gefahren, bis ich dann von der Geometrie her mal was anderes haben wollte. Und den neuen Rahmen habe ich natürlich auch als Auslaufmodell gekauft, weil wegen dem Preis. Yo, und dann brauchte ich noch eine neue Kurbel, ein neues KB, ein neues HR mit neuer Nabe, und und und. In sofern stimme ich mit Dir vollkommen überein, dass "alle Teile mit den gängigen Systemen nachrüstbar sein sollten".


----------



## MTB-Slayer (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo Aragon.

Ich bin grad auf deinen Thread gestossen und dachte da sagst mal was zu.
Ich hab grad ein Felt Fuse BMX anzubieten in Top zustand. 
Sind einige Odyssey Teile dran, hab nen zweiten Lenker dabei etc. Rahmen und Gabel sind Crmo. Ist ein British Racing Green farbener Rahmen.
Soll 350 plus versand kommen. da liegste ca bei deinen 370
Bei Interesse oder Fragen schreib kurz was.

Wiegt unter 12 Kg ohne Pegs, mit 12,5 ca.


----------



## holmar (23. Februar 2010)

guter versuch, aber der verkaufsthread wäre wohl besser geeignet


----------



## MTB-Slayer (23. Februar 2010)

muss mich mal etwas orientieren in dem riesen Laden hier.


----------



## RISE (23. Februar 2010)

Der Verkaufsthread ist oben angepinnt.


----------



## bmxer1 (25. Oktober 2010)

hat jemand ein bmx ich will eins haben


----------



## holmar (26. Oktober 2010)

"der verkaufsthread ist ganz oben abgepinnt" Zitat ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (26. Oktober 2010)

Den angepinnten Thread übersehen und dafür in zwei andere Themen reinschreiben, ist aber die neue Logik der Jugend. Doppelte Skillzzzzzz. Immerhin sind wir jetzt da, wo das DDD-Forum vor 3 Jahren mal war und herrje, war das zum Kotzen...


----------



## BMXingFelix (27. Oktober 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> Den angepinnten Thread übersehen und dafür in zwei andere Themen reinschreiben, ist aber die neue Logik der Jugend. Doppelte Skillzzzzzz. Immerhin sind wir jetzt da, wo das DDD-Forum vor 3 Jahren mal war und herrje, war das zum Kotzen...


Hey hey hey, mach hier nicht die deutsche Jugend schlecht, ich glaube das hängt vom individuellen Intellekt und Faulheitsgrad ab und weniger vom Geburtsjahr... Wo das DDD-Forum vor drei Jahren war, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Zum Thema Felt Fuse, von Felt würde ich dir abraten, die Teile sind teilweise nicht mit anderen kombinierbar, schlechte Qualität mancher Teile...etc. Ich habe z.B. grade mit meinem Freund versucht, einen Felt Ritzel zu tauschen..., das kann man nur durch Felt Teile ersetzen-> zum KOTZEN. Das heißt nicht, dass das Bike schlecht wär, allerdings würde ich zu einem WTP oder Verde raten, das hast du Qualität und kannst auch neue Teile anbauen ohne ein komplett neues Rad kaufen zu müssen...


----------



## holmar (27. Oktober 2010)

wenn wir das so differenzieren sind die ganzen vorurteile dahin


----------



## daylights (27. Oktober 2010)

was mit dem hier? wÃ¤re vllt was fÃ¼r dich 420â¬, full crmo, sb gelagert

Hoffman Scarab AL BMX 2010

Features:
â¢ Colour: Ano White, ED Black
â¢ Weight: 25.65 lbs
â¢ Fork: HB 20" Chromo Tapered Legs, 2pc Steerer
â¢ Pressure Bolt: HB Alloy Pressure Bolt
â¢ Headset: Integrated
â¢ Handlebar: HB 2pc 8" Rise Chromo
â¢ Grips: HB Logo Mushroom
â¢ Bar Ends: Plastic
â¢ Stem: HB FL
â¢ Front Hub: 32h Alloy 3/8" Chromo Axle, Sealed Bearing
â¢ Rear Hub: 36h Cassette, 14mm Chromo Axle, Sealed Bearing
â¢ Spokes: 14g
â¢ Front Rim: 32h Alienation Deviant
â¢ Rear Rim: 36h Alienation Black Sheep
â¢ Front Tyres: Innova 20"x2.25"
â¢ Rear Tyres: Skidmark 20"x1.95"
â¢ Brakes: Tektro 907A with Gray Brake Pads
â¢ Levers: Tektro 289A
â¢ Detangler: Nil
â¢ Cables: Liner Straight Cable
â¢ Cranks: 3pc Tubular 175mm Chromo
â¢ Bottom Bracket: Mid Sealed Bearing
â¢ Chain: KMC HL710, 1/2 Link Chain
â¢ Driver: 9t Sealed Bearing
â¢ Sprocket: 25t HB Dinky
â¢ Pedals: Wellgo Plastic Composite
â¢ Seat: HB Mesh Pivotal
â¢ Seatpost: HB 2pc Alloy Pivotal Post
â¢ Seat Post Clamp: HB Uber Alloy Clamp

gewicht, irgendwas unter 11kg


----------



## Flatpro (28. Oktober 2010)

wow, das ritzel passt nicht. was ein wunder. mein macneil driver passt auch nicht in die odyssey nabe. is doch alles taiwan, ehhhh? warum geht dem nicht???


----------

